# Why does my dog have brindling?



## Barnabas (Apr 27, 2017)

Hello, I was wondering if brindling ever occurs in GSD breed. I saw my dogs parents when I got here and her mom was a saddle back and her dad was sable. I keep getting asked what she is mixed with or what kind of dog she is and I feel like I'm lying when I tell people she is supposedly just a german shepherd. Just curious if brindling ever occurs in german shepherd or not... I lso have no clue if my photo attached...


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

No picture. Can you try to upload again? If you are linking to a photo hosting website, you'll need at least three posts (first three needing moderator approval) before you can post live links.


----------



## girardid (Aug 13, 2015)

brindling used to occur in gsd but was eliminated now the only way to have a brindle do is to mix in a different breed like a dutchie somewhere in the lines.


----------

